# Any chance the UK might fully open soon?



## James G (Sep 19, 2020)

I've got a 1 week trip planned in London for the middle of December.  It's been scheduled for a while, but the odds of us going are slim because of the mandatory two week quarantine. What's everyone's guess on whether the UK might follow Hawaii's lead in dropping the quarantine for those that have a negative test? Should I hang it up on this December,  or stay the course and see what happens?


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 20, 2020)

Considering the government can't even decide whether to implement a new national lockdown or not due to an increase in cases I don't hold out much hope for them opening the borders completely for some time.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 20, 2020)

James G said:


> I've got a 1 week trip planned in London for the middle of December.  It's been scheduled for a while, but the odds of us going are slim because of the mandatory two week quarantine. What's everyone's guess on whether the UK might follow Hawaii's lead in dropping the quarantine for those that have a negative test? Should I hang it up on this December,  or stay the course and see what happens?


I'm in the same situation  with a week starting in mid Dec .Right now air bridge closed unless quarantine.  Ugh. It seems to change weekly depending  on numbers. It's a ways off so who knows. I haven't  given up hope just yet.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 20, 2020)

With some of the hotel, airbnb and vrbo deals I’ve found, I’d love to go but I have little hope. 

Cheers


----------



## James G (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm the type that refuses to cancel entirely.  I guess it'll be like my Aruba trip from a few months ago. I had to reschedule that trip 4 times until they opened the island.  I'll just keep rescheduling England until they open, and when they do, I'll be first in line.  I won't back down.


----------



## silentg (Sep 20, 2020)

Hoping to travel to Ireland in June


----------



## nerodog (Sep 21, 2020)

James G said:


> I'm the type that refuses to cancel entirely.  I guess it'll be like my Aruba trip from a few months ago. I had to reschedule that trip 4 times until they opened the island.  I'll just keep rescheduling England until they open, and when they do, I'll be first in line.  I won't back down.


I totally  understand.  I have cancelled a Baltics trip now 2x and awaiting to see if it will be a third time.  Keep planning and eventually  things will work out. We have to think positive!!


----------



## James G (Sep 21, 2020)

It's like Warren Buffet said about stocks. "Sometimes the tide is with us, sometimes it's against us, but either way we keep swimming."


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 21, 2020)

Not looking good  ....









						UK could face 50,000 Covid cases and 200 deaths a day if surge in infections continues, Sir Patrick Vallance warns
					

Britain could be facing 50,000 new Covid-19 cases a day within weeks if the current rate of infection is not halted, the Government’s Chief Scientific Adviser has warned.Sir Patrick Vallance told a televised briefing that the UK could see 200 deaths every day if fast action is not taken to curb...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## mav (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't they will reopen any time soon, talk is there will be another lockdown


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 22, 2020)

Boris is saying the new restrictions may last 6 months.


----------



## mav (Sep 22, 2020)

Boris Johnson tells people to work from home and says coronavirus restrictions could last for the next 6 months
					

Michael Gove said on Tuesday morning that the UK government was ditching its push for people in England to return to work.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## silentg (Sep 22, 2020)

But pubs stay open?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 22, 2020)

silentg said:


> But pubs stay open?


I thought I heard last night that the pubs have to close early, and there is no bar service.


----------



## silentg (Sep 22, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I thought I heard last night that the pubs have to close early, and there is no bar service.


Oh that’s  too bad. I’m hoping things get better in UK and here in US too


----------



## nerodog (Sep 22, 2020)

silentg said:


> But pubs stay open?


Yup..till 10 pm according to Sky news...


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 23, 2020)

I snagged round trip tickets from Newark to Paris for $205 next June, so I hope things are opened again by then!


----------



## nerodog (Sep 23, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Boris is saying the new restrictions may last 6 months.


Yikes !! I watched him speak last night on BBC. It's very grim and I was hopeful.  Now I'm really wondering  about my December  plans. Right now it looks like a no go. I'll wait till end of Oct and see where things are.


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 24, 2020)

bjones9942 said:


> I snagged round trip tickets from Newark to Paris for $205 next June, so I hope things are opened again by then!



Wow, what a deal - unbelievable!  The biggie will be whether the EU will allow USA Tourist - as it is almost a definite that our infection rate will not improve- so no country will allow us to visit.  No surprise- who wants us?

Guess I will cancel our airline tixs for our Xmas trip to Germany to visit my daughter working there.  Will have to call AA and check how their new no change fee policy affects previously booked award tixs.  Hope I get an AA rep that is knowledgeable.  Guess there is no reason to wait to cancel given there is little hope that we will be allowed to enter Germany in Dec.


----------



## James G (Sep 24, 2020)

My wife just spoke with United Airlines today regarding our ability to cancel or December trip.  The United rep said we could get a credit toward future travel good until 4-8-2021 which is one year from the day we first bought the tickets, or we could wait to see if United cancels on us, which would give us a refund.  Didn't make a decision yet.


----------



## mav (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi Jim, good luck, I hope it works out for youand your wife for your trip! You never know, maybe with the rapid testing it will be a go.  Supposedly you know in minutes.  And Nero, you too!!!, bjones 9942 WOW! $205, just WOW!!  silentg there is always hope, and I am hoping for us all too


----------



## nerodog (Sep 30, 2020)

mav said:


> Hi Jim, good luck, I hope it works out for youand your wife for your trip! You never know, maybe with the rapid testing it will be a go.  Supposedly you know in minutes.  And Nero, you too!!!, bjones 9942 WOW! $205, just WOW!!  silentg there is always hope, and I am hoping for us all too


Cancelled after hearing Prime Ministers  speech for next 6 months. No airbridge for me either so .....I'll try for next year!!! My week went available  very long so someone in England probably  got it.


----------



## James G (Sep 30, 2020)

I just cancelled also.  I'm now scheduled to go to Hawaii in mid March


----------



## nerodog (Oct 6, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I totally  understand.  I have cancelled a Baltics trip now 2x and awaiting to see if it will be a third time.  Keep planning and eventually  things will work out. We have to think positive!!


Well it's a 3rd cancellation  but could  be worse. Rebooked for late spring. Fingers crossed.  Flight cancelled.  So, we are taking the opportunity  to stay in Algarve  for low trading power  at gold crown. At least I can drive!!!


----------



## shorep (Oct 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Boris is saying the new restrictions may last 6 months.


'Boris reckons it could last 6 months',bit longer than he will then?????


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 27, 2021)

New U.K. law means whopping fines for vacations abroad
					

British people attempting to go on vacation while travel restrictions are still in place could face a fine of 5,000 pounds under new government legislation.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## rthib (May 13, 2021)

So what's the best place to monitor when it will open up and what requirements are?


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2021)

rthib said:


> So what's the best place to monitor when it will open up and what requirements are?


I don't know if it's the 'Best' place to get travel updates, but here's one. U.K. to Resume International Travel, Adding Several Countries to "Green List" (afar.com) 

Jim


----------



## nerodog (May 14, 2021)

rthib said:


> So what's the best place to monitor when it will open up and what requirements are?


I've been checking the Evening Standard, London news, Even the Daily Mail.   Just watch the US Embassy also as non essential travel has not been lifted yet from USA.


----------



## Passepartout (May 14, 2021)

nerodog said:


> I've been checking the Evening Standars, London news, Even the Daily Mail.   Just watch the US Embassy also as non essential travel has not been lifted yet from USA.


Thanks. Our 'guy' in Berlin says that it's looking pretty good for vaccinated U.S. travelers to be allowed into EU without quarantine by early Summer. Fingers crossed.

Jim


----------



## Cornell (May 14, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks. Our 'guy' in Berlin says that it's looking pretty good for vaccinated U.S. travelers to be allowed into EU without quarantine by early Summer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Jim


Berlin is on one of my "want to go to" places.


----------



## nerodog (May 14, 2021)

I





Passepartout said:


> Thanks. Our 'guy' in Berlin says that it's looking pretty good for vaccinated U.S. travelers to be allowed into EU without quarantine by early Summer. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Jim


 I would  agree as each country is on a different  timeliness. For example.  France and Italy are opening in June but important to read  and know restrictions.  Portugal  has done well  but hopefully  70%of population  will receive first vaccine by end of August.    From what I know going to USA from Europe a negative  test 72hrs is required to get in USA even with a vaccine.  It can change by the fall.


----------



## nerodog (May 14, 2021)

Cornell said:


> Berlin is on one of my "want to go to" places.


It's an interesting  place loaded with history.


----------



## nerodog (May 14, 2021)

H





DannyTS said:


> New U.K. law means whopping fines for vacations abroad
> 
> 
> British people attempting to go on vacation while travel restrictions are still in place could face a fine of 5,000 pounds under new government legislation.
> ...



Just heard big concern about Indian variant.


----------

